# PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

If *you're a member of this website* and you have used a website that you would like to recommend then send it to me on a PM and I'll check it out (that is not a promise that it will be added in). 

THIS IS NOT A WAY FOR COMPANIES TO GET FREE ADVERTISING SO PLEASE DON'T EMAIL ME SAYING YOUR COMPANY SHOULD BE ON THE LIST - FOR ADVERTISING PLEASE SEE THE PREMIUM MEMBERSHIP. 

*Government Immigration*

*ALWAYS Check the LATEST NEWS on the website*
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

*If you are currently with an agent please contact them for more details on your particular case* 


*DIAC (Government Visa Websites)*

Visa Wizard from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship 
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Is your occupation in demand
The IELTS test is for those people you need to prove that they can speak English 
Points test information 
Skilled independent points test
Links to state / territory websites 

*State Sponsorship Websites Post*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html

*Medicals (Government Websites)*
Health Requirements for Visa Applicants

*Bringing things into Australia - quarantine*
Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service - DAFF
Entering Australia - DAFF
Travellers

*Visa Timelines*
(N.B aussietimeline.com has been taken down forever.) 

Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...49-timelines-add-your-visa-timeline-here.html This is a long thread that started when nothing else was available.

*Australian Computer Society Skills assessment (for IT professionals)*
Australian Computer Society - Skills Assessment
Thread for CV and reference format - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/13832-cv-reference-format-acs.html

Statutory Declaration examples - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/13954-example-statutory-declarations.html 

*Civil / Structural engineers
*Engineers Australia - http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/
Engineers Australia Migration Skills Assessment - http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/index.cfm?0FA76D91-D0CB-1145-12C8-16FF03511C24

*Migration agents organisations*
You can search through these organisations to find registered migration agents
Migration Agents Registration Authority
Migration Institute of Australia - Welcome

*Importing vehicles*
Importing Vehicles to Australia

*Driving Licence*
Apply for a Driver's Licence

*State Information*
ACT - ACT Government Entry Point: Home
Northern Territories - Northern Territory Government
NSW - NSW Government Portal
Queensland - Queensland Government: Welcome to the Smart State
South Australia - South Australia Central
Tasmania - Tasmania Online - your gateway to Tasmania
Victoria - Victoria Online: Government Entry Point for Victorians
Western Australia - Government of Western Australia

*Property - sales and renting*
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
www.domain.com.au
Flatmates.com.au - Australia's biggest free site for flatmates, share house, share accommodation in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane.
 Video Guides - Australian region and suburb locality guides - realestate.com.au
Foreign Investment Review Board - approval no longer needed for some temporary resident visas but check the website for latest info. 

*Police Recruitment to South Australia
*Try this thread since there is some excellent info from someone who's made the move:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/72640-south-australia-police-transfer.html

*Crime statistics*
4509.0 - Crime and Safety, Australia, Apr 2005

*Weather*
Bureau of Meterology - Home Page - Bureau of Meteorology
Elders Weather - Australia & World Weather Forecast, Live Bom Radar

*Jobs*
Government job search - https://jobsearch.gov.au/Login/Login.aspx?WHCode=0
CareerOne - Job Search - Australian jobs - Job listing - Find a job - CareerOne
Seek - SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

*Websites for possible job sponsorship*
Reverse Jobs: Jobs find you 

*Taxes*
Australian Taxation Office Homepage
Tax Tools - Simple Tax Calculator
Individual income tax rates

*First Time Home Owners Grant - Permanent Residents only*
First Home Owners Scheme

*Healthcare*
About Medicare - Medicare Australia
Lifetime health cover surcharge - avoid the extra payments - maximum loading 70%
Medical tax levy calculator  
Health insurance commercial website (there are others available too)- Private Health Insurance Australia - iSelect

*Schools*
Related websites
The Australian Schools Directory – The only online guide to all Australian Schools

*Also check out the other sticky posts for useful info!*
If you can't find what you're looking for just ask on the forum and someone will be along to help!


----------

